

4 Ways A Company Can Own A Market - From Peter Thiel's CS183 - darkheartfelt
http://www.darkheartfelt.com/blog/2012/5/19/4-ways-a-company-can-own-a-market-from-peter-thiels-cs183.html

======
notJim
Your blog is so low-contrast that it's damn-near impossible to read. I don't
normally have difficulty with low-contrast websites, but yours is really bad.

~~~
darkheartfelt
Fixed her!

------
Nate75Sanders
For the article-skimmers out there, "building a brand" is the one not listed
in the numbered list.

